# Amaretto Whisper Cheesecake



## bb53chevpro (Jul 1, 2008)

*AMARETTO WHISPER CHEESECAKE*

*FOR THE CRUST:*
1 1/2 cups chocolate wafer crumbs
"1 cup almonds, finely chopped; lightly toasted 3/4 cup butter; melted"

*FOR THE FILLING:*
3 packages (8 oz. each) cream cheese; softened
1 cup sugar
4 large eggs
1/3 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup and tablespoon amaretto

*FOR THE TOPPING:*
2 cups sour cream
2 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon amaretto
lightly toasted slivered almonds (for garnish)


"Combine crumbs, almonds, butter and sugar in a bowl. Press into bottom and 
sides of a 9-inch springform pan."
"Cream cheese and sugar together in a large mixer bowl. Add eggs, one at a time, 
beating well after each addition. Add cream and Amaretto. Beat until light. Pour into crust."
Bake at 375 degrees F. for 40 minutes. Let stand for 5 minutes on wire rack. 
Filling will not be set.
"Combine sour cream, sugar and Amaretto. Spread evenly on cake."
"Bake 5 to 10 minutes, top will still be jiggly in center. Cool completely on rack. 
Cover lightly and chill overnight."
*TO SERVE:*
Remove from springform pan. Place almond slivers around outside edge of top of cake.
Serves 10 servings


Sorry no pics on this one, but it is great.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 1, 2008)

That has gotta be the most sexiest sounding desert ever


----------



## white cloud (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks andy, I have a folder with just cheese cake recipes and that will fit in there nicely.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 2, 2008)

bb53chevpro
That sounds delicious, I emailed it to my wife as a hint for her to make; thanks !!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds great Andy thanks for sharing


----------

